# troy and torre aged 12 weeks



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

only 8 days to go


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

awww they're beautiful!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you vm


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I know I keep saying it - but soooooo beautiful x


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> I know I keep saying it - but soooooo beautiful x


Oh, please don't remind me, I do that all the time 

They really are ... perfect


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

the breeder said that torre isnt as photogenic as troy probably because he was just woken from sleep, but i think he is prettier in a girly way bless him


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

this time next week!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are both beautiful, i bet you cant wait.:biggrin:_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

no i cant, but i have got to bring them home as well as 10 kgs bag of rc cat food, 2 x 2 kitten rc food, litter toys and all the rest that comes with kittens from a breeder. luckily my friend is coming with me to carry the kittens. i have the rc food to bring home, hope my basket on wheels is up to it


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

I am losing my patience here as well, can't wait to see them at their home finally, and I'm sure you'll spoil us with plenty (enough is never enough) of pictures then :thumbup1: 

I think it's fantastic when you feel Christmas presents arrive earlier than the 24th.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you anca i hope i can get as good a pictures as the breeder has done


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

awww they are both stunning 

bet you can't wait to get them home


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Troy gets more and more gorgeous [that's not to say Torre isn't a cutie as well]


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Stunning :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you very much for your kind compliments. 
the one of troy with his mum, apparently he was sound asleep when karen the breeder walked in with the camera and instantly his head popped up to pose for his picture lol


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh what gorgeous kittens you must be very excited, bet the time is dragging now though it did when I was waiting for Tiga 

Viv xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

only 3 days to go


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> Thank you anca i hope i can get as good a pictures as the breeder has done


I'm sure you will. They must have arrived already, I hope to find your pictures soon.


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Jenny ... where are you?

I got back here after searching a little for recent pictures of your two gifts. You must be busy now, I hope you are all doing well. 

I am back with a little story about one of our religious traditions, because your story seems to fit in. 

Saint Nicholas is always celebrated in Romania (maybe also in other christian-orthodox religions) and his celebration always brings a lot of joy to the children, it's a sort of preparation for Christmas. The children clean their shoes before going to bed at night, on Dec the 5th and in the morning they find toys and sweets in their shoes. The morning of Dec the 6th (like today) is full of magic, smiles, and pure love.

My question for you is ... Jenny, what have you found in your shoes this morning? :thumbup1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hi anca
actually only my feet lol.
my babies came home to me yesterday. my friend and i went and got them by train. she carried them while i yanked 12 plus kgs of dry cat food plus pouches of kitten food in a bag on wheels.
they were as good as gold and they are absolutely gorgeous. in fact troy could possibly be turning from a black and white to a black smoke and white. at the moment he looks like someone has puffed talc on him
i slept with them last night and they were fine. its so lovely to be greeted by two tiny purring kits. they have met jack my seal bi raggie and troy put his back up and growled at him. fortunately jack took no notice.
will give them a couple of days to settle and gradually introduce them to the others. i think jj and harry are a little put out, nobody else has seen them yet.
am taking pictures but will have to find out how to download them onto my laptop (not done it before)


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Waahhh, they must be deliciously yummy!

I've admired their pictures again, their mother seems to be black and white, maybe the shade of black smoke is part of the kitten fur, but any combination is perfect anyway, they have such beautiful sweet faces.

Oh, take your time, I'll be right here (as patient as I can) waiting for new pics. I imagine anyway the pictures can't tell the entire truth, they must be adorable sniffing all around in their new home and making new friends.

Welcome Troy and Toree! Many many kisses from us.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww how exciting, cant wait to see pictures now they are home with you.xxxxx_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Anca said:


> Waahhh, they must be deliciously yummy!
> 
> I've admired their pictures again, their mother seems to be black and white, maybe the shade of black smoke is part of the kitten fur, but any combination is perfect anyway, they have such beautiful sweet faces.
> 
> ...


apparently although their mum is down as a black and white, at 18 months old she has started to show some smoke.
the whole litter was gorgeous. there were six in the litter, 3 boys 3 girls. what started as two black and white boys, 2 black and white girls one blue and white boy and blue with white spot on chest, girl.
they are now possibly 2 black smoke and white boys and 1 black smoke and white girl, 1 black and white girl. the other little boy actually looked very dark blue and white. amazing litter.


----------

